
Show HN: Create your own crapcoin in 3 minutes - vrepsys
https://crapcoin.solutions/
======
gargarplex
"The characteristic feature of the loser is to bemoan, in general terms,
mankind's flaws, biases, contradictions, and irrationality — without
exploiting them for fun and profit" -Taleb

OP: If you want to make some money with this, send me an email.

I get about 3 requests a week from get-rich-quick-minded people who want their
own crypto.

Not serious players, not credible businesspeople, just average Joes who want
to get in while the getting's good.

They would probably pay $500 or more.

We could make this work.

~~~
nck4222
Interesting to see this comment here, and upvoted. I think it shows just how
divergent the news.ycombinator community has diverged from ycombinator (the
incubator). Or maybe the community is simply a reflection of what the
incubator has become.

If you look at ycombinator's about or principles page, it's filled with words
like helping, teaching, advise, benevolence. I for one, disagree
wholeheartedly with the spirit of that quote, and find it disappointing to see
it here.

I'll finish with a couple quotes found on other pages on this site that I hope
still reflect the the purpose of this community/incubator:

"The most successful founders are motivated less by money than by a consuming
interest in what they’re building."

"...empirically the benefits of benevolence are greater than the costs"

[http://www.ycombinator.com/principles/](http://www.ycombinator.com/principles/)

~~~
jrq
But do you seriously believe that the most successful founders' comments are
represented in news.yc?

HN is about denominators. We all want to get rich. Some of us are willing to
work, some of us are willing to hustle, etc.

The ideals of YC don't correspond to Internet commenters. Hell, half of the
comments here probably don't even correspond to the true intent of the
author's opinion.

Disclaimer: I'm just some moron on the Internet. No need to wax philosophical
over Internet comments.

~~~
Blahah
We really don't all want to get rich. Some of us just want to solve problems,
help people, or alleviate suffering. Some people want to achieve that by
getting rich first (not me). A large proportion of even those who want to get
rich for selfish reasons don't want to do that by screwing other people over.

~~~
mkirklions
I wanted to solve problems without money, but I quickly realized that I can
solve significantly more problems with money, than with less money.

I sold out, took a high paying job. I pay interns to write articles and
finance a charity.

I spend my evenings writing an app(that I hope makes billions). I can only
imagine how many people my charity will teach healthy, low cost food skills if
I had millions at my disposal.

Its kinda awful, but if I dont do it, I dont think anyone is going to teach
kids how to cook low cost foods.

~~~
Blahah
Cool, but other people have found ways to solve problems (often leveraging
large amounts of other people's money) without personally enriching
themselves.

Personally, I found that having a lot of money myself brought more problems
than solutions. Perhaps I'm just not good at whatever skills it takes to be
rich and an effective altruist. But I'm pretty good at helping people with
money decide how to spend it solving problems I care about. Now I make enough
to pay other people to handle things I'm bad at, while enabling me to pursue
my goals. But not more.

I don't have anything against people who pursue personal wealth in order to do
social good. That's admirable. But to suggest that it's the only way to so
social good (which you didn't do, but grandparent did) is just wrong.

~~~
mkirklions
> I found that having a lot of money myself brought more problems than
> solutions.

Can you explain this further? I'm in my 20s, have over 6 figure income, and
I'm curious what problems you ran into.

------
albertgoeswoof
This idea is obviously stupid but it really does expose the missing
consistent, friendly front end experience for dApps. I have no idea what
contract this is pointing to and what happens when I submit the transaction.
MetaMask tells me some info but very little really. I don't know which buttons
are going to trigger a MetaMask prompt and start an on chain transaction and
which point to a centralized backend etc.

Compare that to the web where I know underlined text takes me somewhere else,
hover over will give me the URL, there are standard browser components for
input fields, buttons etc.

I'm really hoping there's a drop in framework for this which reaches mass
adoption soon.

~~~
streulpita
We've been trying to tackle this at Hexel. We recently launched our own wallet
and Discord integration so that you can send coins for free, to any email or
Discord user. You can link your token to your Discord server and let anyone
send it via chat. This makes it easy to actually use your token after creating
it, and no MetaMask is required for most users (everyone except the token
creator).

~~~
albertgoeswoof
Discord is a private proprietary service, right? Why did you choose to solve
distribution over that instead of something more widely used, like the web?

~~~
streulpita
Discord is just an integration we offer. We also have a web wallet that lets
you send tokens to anyone by email or username.

------
boffinism
Surely, SURELY this should have been called "Craptocurrency"

~~~
gitgud
I can't believe I've never seen this before, just brilliant sir.

------
streulpita
Is there a reason you didn't use the SafeMath library for protecting against
overflows?

[https://ethereumdev.io/safemath-protect-
overflows/](https://ethereumdev.io/safemath-protect-overflows/)

~~~
DINKDINK
My guess is that, in the spirit of all Ethereum Crapcoins, it's been coded
with minimum attention to security and maximum attention to marketing.

------
falsedan

      > 4. Viola!
    

Why not a cello, or a octobass?

(should be ' _Voila!_ ')

~~~
lower
I think 'Viola!' is just perfect for this.

~~~
wpietri
Absolutely. I use this in person whenever revealing something mundane or
ridiculous. Guaranteed laugh.

------
typetehcodez
"Is it free? This website is free. But you have to pay a small amount of ether
as a transaction fee for deploying your cryptocurrency contract."

Shut up and take my money... to the moon!

~~~
Cthulhu_
I think the OP should make a crapcoin and sell it in order to be able to spend
it on creating more crapcoins!

~~~
stefantheard
That would be so meta and craptacular. It must be done.

------
hienyimba
Funny what the Crypto world has now become. Why I still believe in Crypto? For
any new innovation to well, be sustained, it needs funding to last.
Speculation helped get Crypto there just like speculation helped the dot-com
to thrive. However, speculation wouldn't keep us there. We need to stop with
the scams and jokes and get rich quick schemes (bitconnnnnnnect) in order to
build lasting innovations.

------
45h34jh53k4j
This should be renamed. Garbage ETH tokens are not cryptocurrency they are
'shittokens'.

This is 'Create your own (crap)token in 3 mins'. Not that its actually this
hard -- copy paste ERC20 (and use a better version than this junk, maybe try
SafeMath?).

------
bhaak
I don't trust a shitcoin generator that doesn't know the proper nomenclature
for the shitcoins it's generating.

~~~
johnfactorial
But people who also dont know that proper nomenclature may very well trust it.

~~~
airstrike
You don't have to be outsmart the bear, just outsmart the guy next to you.

Bearcoin anyone?

------
DonHopkins
>Q: I don't want to spend any real money. Can I still create a cryptocurrency?

>A: Yes! You can create your cryptocurrency on one of Ethereum's test
networks, instead of its main network. First, change the network to Ropsten or
Rinkeby in MetaMask.

So you can create fake crap currency for free! Free fake crap is much better
than costly real crap, because it's not actually crap, while it's actually
free.

------
donttrack
You should make an ICO out of this project.

~~~
Cakez0r
1 token = 1 credit for creating a crapcoin?

That would probably probably raise a decent amount of money...

------
cathhhhji
What's the point of this if you can premine 50% of the coins and dump them if
it ever takes off?

------
viach
> 2\. "Install MetaMask and get some ether"

When programming stopped to be fun not requiring money?

~~~
nebulous1
You're in luck!

> I don't want to spend any real money. Can I still create a cryptocurrency?

> Yes! You can create your cryptocurrency on one of Ethereum's test networks,
> instead of its main network. First, change the network to Ropsten or Rinkeby
> in MetaMask.

Viola!

------
airstrike
I'm just sad this doesn't include a random shitcoin name generator

------
quickthrower2
Dumb question but what does this create? Is it a new smart contract for a new
currency on Ethereum?

~~~
tim333
It seems to be creating ERC20 tokens.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ERC20](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ERC20)

I've invested up to 99c to make some TimCoins and should be able to sell you a
few shortly.

------
whatyoucantsay
Greatest domain name ever submitted.

------
gfnord
That's so true and some people are paying a lot of money for that.

------
seattle_spring
We already have Coinbase for all of our shitcoin needs though.

